# bolens h16 flywheel won't budge



## ljharris999 (Feb 6, 2013)

I was snow blowing the other night, with my bolens h16, and it ran out of gas. While it was shutting down it made a squeaking noise, like an alternator belt in a car. I put some gas in it and tried to start it. It makes a clicking noise but won't turn over. I thought it might be the solenoid, so I went and bought one. Checked the voltage all the way to the starter, and it was fine. Today I took off the flywheel cover to see if anything was wrong there. I turned the key and the starter engaged, but would not turn the flywheel. I tried by hand and could not turn it. So, I took out the spark plug and had no success turning the flywheel. The oil was low,but not empty. I took off the valve cover and there was oil in there. Now I don't know what to do. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is there any chance something under it got in a bind pulley belts, etc?


----------



## ljharris999 (Feb 6, 2013)

All of the pulleys and belts seem to be clear of everything


----------



## LoveThatBolens (Feb 11, 2009)

It is possible that the engine is locked up because the drive shaft is holding it from turning because it is connected to the rear end which could be jammed. OR, the snow blower is jammed and holding the engine from turning over. 

The only other thing I can think of is that you have safety switch that is not allowing the engine to crank through the starter, but is allowing the solenoid to click that makes you think the starter is trying to engage, but it is really the solenoid simply clicking. 

I dont know what year your H16 is but my 1669L hydro has several safety switches that will allow my solenoid to click but not start the engine because one of them are stopping it from cranking. 

1. One example is that the PTO switch is on. It must be turned off to start the engine. 

2. Another is the seat switch. 

3. Another is the the brake switch. 

If none of those are causing the problem - I would disconnect the snow blower. It could be jammed as well. 

Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Check your bttery under a load, it needs a full size battery or at least 350 cca, if thats okay I would bet your starter is bad and needs new bushings. Take the starter to a shop and have it tested.


----------

